# Good hardstyle / techno artists?



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

im looking for someone who makes good fast techno, i like speedcore and im looking for some glitchy mashup type music or just some good fast adrenalin rushy techno, something likd this would be good http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2183677 so basically im looking for an artist who does lots of this kinda stuff or something you think would be good if i like this.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no good techno artist.

/thread


----------



## Tao (Jun 2, 2010)

This should probably be in the Tube.


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

if this is in the wrong place can a mod please move it?


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There is no good techno artist.
> 
> /thread



This, oh god THIS!

And no, the "this" button was NOT enough.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

Cascada [/sarcasm]


----------

